# Defined Details - Ford Fiesta ST (Panther Black) - New car Protection Plus Detail.



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

* Defined Details - Ford Fiesta ST (Panther Black) - New car Protection Plus Detail.









The Home of Vehicle Perfection.















Email: [email protected] | Tel: 07817 224 869.
www.defined-details.co.uk*

Defined Details - Ford Fiesta ST (Panther Black) - New car Protection Plus Detail.
Having previously detailed the owners past few cars. He wished his new purchase to get off to the best possible start in life and had chosen to have the car treated with long term coatings. We discuss various option and the benefits of these types of product. And the decision was taken to apply Max Protect UNC-R to the front bumper, side skirts and bonnet and CquartzUK to the remainder of the vehicle. 
He also mentioned that the car had picked up a mysterious scuff on the driver's door. Which has only just came to light. This was not a concern as both the owner and myself. Believe that a car should look it best and receive at least a very light single stage polish. Prior to sealing in any defects of light hazing to the finish. 
The car received our standard wash routine. Wheels, tyres and arches cleansed. Prior to 2 dedicated snow foams of varying strengths and rinsed. Prior to a dedicated 2BW.


P1730832 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1730834 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1730836 by defined.details, on Flickr

The car was then treated to a glue remover to remove any residue from the wraps being removed and IronX was used to remove any fallout present on wheels and paintwork. After being fully rinsed once more. The car was brought in doors to be cay bared and air dried. Where paint reading and a general inspection of the paint work was carried out.

The car had a few general slightly deeper marks that would require the use of s17 on a spot pad to address. It is always better to treat individual marks and conserve the clear coat for later in the cars life.
Few before and after shots. Prior to refining with Carpro reflect polish.


defineddetails.P1730837 by defined.details, on Flickr


defineddetails.P1730842 by defined.details, on Flickr


defineddetails.P1730848 by defined.details, on Flickr


defineddetails.P1730851 by defined.details, on Flickr

The random deep scuff highlighted by the owner.


defineddetails.P1730868 by defined.details, on Flickr


defineddetails.P1730894 by defined.details, on Flickr


defineddetails.P1730896 by defined.details, on Flickr

I have now had 2 Fiesta ST over my doors now and everyone has had the same rear and front bumper holograms. Starting to look like a trend to say the least.


defineddetails.P1730927 by defined.details, on Flickr


defineddetails.P1730925 by defined.details, on Flickr


defineddetails.P1730873 by defined.details, on Flickr

At this stage the full car was given a good wipe down. Prior to proceeding and carrying out a dedicated finishing set. The car was then given a good wipe down to the application of the chosen LSP. Namely CquartzUK and Max Protect UNC-R


P1730945 by defined.details, on Flickr

Tyres where dressed with Maxolen Tyre and rubber prep, Glass cleaned with Clear view and exhaust tips cleaned and protected with britemax twins. All rubbers protected with SV seal feed. Textured plastic grills where treated and protected with Perl.

Which leads us to the finished car.


P1730959 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1730947 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1740075 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1730970 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1730995 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1730996 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1740008 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1740005 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1730969 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1730966 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1740084 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1740121 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1740126 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1740175 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1740187 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1740245 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1740280 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1730964 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1730946 by defined.details, on Flickr

Once again thank you for taking the time to view and read another of our detailing exploits. All comment welcome.
Gordon.​


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Wow! I'm already a massive ST fan. Panther Black suits the Mk7 ZS and ST so well. So deep. 

I've no idea how people can live with black cars though, must be a detailing thing but I just couldn't have another... I don't think anyway.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Another masterclass display G


----------



## chrismcluskey (Feb 27, 2013)

love this


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great work Gordon!


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Your a magician with the polisher making the buffer trails and swirl disappeared. Great work as always.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Lovely Jubbly mate! Love the new facelift on the Fiesta :thumb:


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

i have a mondeo in panther black metallic, gets some nice flake pop in the sun :buffer:


----------



## Coby (Sep 9, 2013)

Great results.... ST's are a very good looking car.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

great work, lovely looking car (biased as ive just ordered one today)


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Christian6984 said:


> great work, lovely looking car (biased as ive just ordered one today)


You will not be disappointed. I am sure Ford have altered the colour and this is new Panther black now. Has more silver within the paint and looks fantastic under certain lights.

Thank you for all the kind words and comment. Really appreciated. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Top job as always "old man" 

See what you were referring to about the holograms and trails on the bumpers now, looks great now!!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

caledonia said:


> You will not be disappointed. I am sure Ford have altered the colour and this is new Panther black now. Has more silver within the paint and looks fantastic under certain lights.
> 
> Thank you for all the kind words and comment. Really appreciated. :thumb:
> Gordon.


Thanks, i think there a great looking car in person compared to pictures, Im having a change from Black, going for the Spirit Blue which has some amazing flake in sun from some of the work shown on here. Was tempted by Molten Orange but not sure id like it indefinitely. Salesman wrote on order "DO NOT WASH!" :thumb: but gonna be a while before delivery


----------



## Lewis100985 (Feb 29, 2012)

This looks incredible, paintwork is unreal now!

How long would the products last on the car?

And how much would this cost for a brand new car??

Thanks


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Fantastic result there... Black as it should be.. :argie:


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

looks fantastic 

i do love these


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Great finish and a very nice work place you got there.


----------



## simon1969 (Aug 28, 2012)

top job


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Very nice, mirror finish on the paint looks awesome.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great work, love panther black has huge gloss but great flake pop at the same time :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Excellent work as always G. A few quite deep marks to deal with too! Dealt with accordingly :thumb:


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Lovely finish , just ordered a Fiesta ST3 in panther black myself .


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Great work


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Another trademark result there Gordon :thumb:


----------

